# Driver l293b se calienta mucho



## onehack (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola, saludos.

Mi problema es que el driver l293b se calienta mucho y no se si es normal, por ahora utilizo 5v y se calienta en un termino medio, pero nececito trabajar los motores pasos a paso con 12v.
Utilizo un motor MITSUMI M49SP-1T 7.5º step 6.5 Ohm.

Gracias



Muchos dicen que los motores paso a paso aguantan el doble inclusiv el triple ¿pero como controlar la corriente maxima que aguanta el driver?


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 22, 2013)

vereifica en el datasheet su consumo maximo de corriente es de 1A y el uso que le estas dando sobre pasa la corriente de consumo es por eso que se calienta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=driver+l293b&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D898285&ref=&ss


----------



## onehack (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola, lo se, el consumo ronda los 1.8 Amp pero abra alguna sugerencia para solucionar esto?


----------

